# Attachment



## klari (2004 Április 12)

Karesz, megpróbáltam feltenni egy attachment documentet ami 2.36 megabyte. Képek is vannak benne. Azt írta, hogy "The extension doc is not allowed" Gondolod azért mert túl nagy vagy azért mert kppek is vannak benne?


----------



## karesz (2004 Április 12)

Kerlek probald meg ujra, fel kellett emelnem a maximalis feltoltheto meret erteket.
Most menni fog szerintem.

Karesz


----------



## klari (2004 Április 12)

Továbbra is azt a választ kapom, hogy "The extension doc is not allowed"


----------



## Rezso (2004 Április 13)

Nevezd at valami masra. Tartalomszuro/antivirus programok kepesek arra, (sot a kreten outlook is csak ugy magaban) hogy bizonyos kiterjesztesu fajlokat nem enged megnyitni/tovabbitani. Esetedben ezek koze tartozhat a .doc is. Mielott csatolod, nevezd at valami masra, pl. .do_
Aztan a levelben ird meg a cimzettnek, hogy az egy .doc, csak mielott megnyitna, nevezze vissza.

Udv: 
Rudi/Rezso


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 1)

Karesz, mikor lehet már saját képeket feltenni a forumra? Van egy csomó klassz képem, és nem tudom megosztani Veletek. Csinálj már valamit ezügyben, mert nem akarok a Dumcsira menni és oda tenni, ha itt is lehet.


----------



## holly (2005 Október 1)

Judit! ha akarnal sem tudnal,mert ugylatom meghalozott vagy mi??
nekem igen erdekes lap jon a www,dumcsi.com cimre


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 1)

lehet felteni kepeket!


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 1)

Jó, de hogyan?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 1)

add an attachment
tallozas
add attachment

elkuld.
a legopitmalisabb kep meret 400x400 pixel
remelem sikerul.


----------



## karesz (2005 Október 4)

*1234*

teszt


----------



## karesz (2005 Október 4)

*1234*

Hang file is feltoltheto .mp3 formatumban


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

Karesz, ez nem muxik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 5)

Biztos rossz a filhallásod :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 5)

Az is rossz de amit a karesz irt az sem muxik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 9)

A világot állítólag az Isten teremtette, mégis úgy szar ahogy van :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

:shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 9)

Piszok randa a pasas mi? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

Melyik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 9)

A jobb oldali kopaszról beszél :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

Hat eleg randa :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 9)

Ráadásul alig áll a lábán, ha nem tartod meg elesik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 9)

Szerettem volna feltenni Zorántól a Volt egy tánc c. számot, 12,2 MB, de kinőtt a szakállam, nem történt semmi és az attach nem indult el. Eluntam. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 9)

Na errol beszeltem, de kinek? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 10)

Sajnos Kerasznak az anyosa meghalt es most nem tud par napig jonni de megigerte hogy hamarosan rendbeteszi a dolgokat.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

Oszinte reszvetunk  Remelem tobb anyos nincs :shock:


----------



## karesz (2005 Október 19)

Megy az csak hang nincs a fileba. Tesztre ez is jo..
Kosz a reszveteket, rendesek vagytok.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 19)

Efike, érdekesség! Az anyósom is szereti a zoránt, minden évi koncerten ott van. Tény.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> :shock:



Ez a fotó FRENETIKUS! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Ez egy szilveszteri kep es eleg alkoholmamoros a hangulat. A Pitti pofaja mar merev a piatol, az enyem sajnos meg nem , pedig asziszem jobb lett volna :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Ez egy szilveszteri kep es eleg alkoholmamoros a hangulat. A Pitti pofaja mar merev a piatol, az enyem sajnos meg nem , pedig asziszem jobb lett volna :shock:



Vagy csak különbözőképpen hat rátok a pia :lol: 

Pitti felmerevül, te meg lelazulsz :twisted: 

Vagy csak egyszerűen rossz üveg tartalmát hörpintetted fel :wink: 

Máskor jobban figyelj, hogy mit veszel le a Pitti kamrapolcáról :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Ez a kep a sokadik uveg koser szilva utan lett elkovetve


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Ez a kep a sokadik uveg koser szilva utan lett elkovetve



No, akkor biztosan a kóserséggel volt valami kis bibi :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Én meg már azt hittem "meleg volt" és éppen tangóztok.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Én meg már azt hittem "meleg volt" és éppen tangóztok.



Meleg tangó :shock: 

Ilyenről még úgysem hallottam :shock: 

Mindig tanul valamit az ember :?


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Éveket okosodhatsz mellettem. :wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Éveket okosodhatsz mellettem. :wink:



No, és még ha a Zártosztályt is beleszámítjuk, akkor egyenesen évezredeket! :lol: 
Végül, Okossági Nobel díjat fogok kapni :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Támogatom!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Támogatom!



Végre Valaki!

Már alig várom, hogy a svéd királyi pár átadja a díjat személyesen a kis kacsóimba


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 20)

Mit tesz a pia. Aszittem egy jo not fogdosok es akkor kiderul hogy ennek meg melle sincs. :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Vanni van csak nem a kivánt méret és körités is eltér.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Vanni van csak nem a kivánt méret és körités is eltér.



Ezen ma már igazán lehet javítani :twisted: 
Adjátok azt a szikét :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> Adjátok azt a szikét :wink: [/color]


Hozom! 8)


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Aszisztáljak?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Aszisztáljak?



Igen. Ha megkérhetlek?
Remélem, bírod a vért :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Nem emlékszel? Vámpír vagyok!!! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

Akkor Te vámpirulsz ? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 20)

irul őpirul sot sirdogal is a foghagymafuzertol :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Efike írta:


> Akkor Te vámpirulsz ? :shock:



Igen! De te is!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Merre jártál eddig Csöcsikém. Az Efikéről már több napja tudjuk, hogy vámpír, azért volt olyan a képe stb. Rólam ma derült ki, de már ne kérdezd hogyan, mert közben voltam anyáméknál, gyereket etettem, fözök, tanulok a nagyobbikkal, szóval az én fejem sem káptalan. A lényeg vámpirulunk az Efikével. ez van.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Kez a kezben? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Azt még nem beszéltük meg, de ahogy én észrevettem, inkább az anyósom érdekli. :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Ne legy haracs, had legyen a kedves mamanak is jo egyszer :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Én is azt szeretném, nem vagyok semmi jónak elrontója, ha már ilyen szépen alakulnak.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Nem emlékszel? Vámpír vagyok!!! :twisted:



Persze, el is feledtem, ó én balga :lol: 
Akkor tán szike sem kell!
Eléggé hegyesek a fogaid :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Csoro Efi, mi lessz ebbol :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Én is azt szeretném, nem vagyok semmi jónak elrontója, ha már ilyen szépen alakulnak.



Nagyon összeillőek.
Meg aztán a kor is számít.
Ugyanúgy gondolkodnak a dolgokról :wink: 
Korban összeillő szép pár! Csak aztán az Efike nehogy megvámpirulja a kedves mamát :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:
> 
> 
> > Én is azt szeretném, nem vagyok semmi jónak elrontója, ha már ilyen szépen alakulnak.
> ...



Az kepes ra, en ismerem


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:
> ...



No, akkor ez a románc sem fog sokáig tartani :lol: 
Hacsak a kedves anyós át nem alakul vámpirusszá :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Hát nem semmik vagytok kedves Csöcsi és Forgószél, már össze is adtátok-szét is választottátok őket, ugy hogy nem is tudnak semmit.
Nem egy faluban laktok? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Egy atlag anyosban van kb 5 liter ver. Josolok neki 3 napot :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Nagyszerű már elis temetted.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Most hova huzzuk halasszuk :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Rossz napod van?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Rossz napod van?



Miert kerded? Egyebkent altalaban rosz napom van az elmult 6 honapban. Vannak pillanatok , amikor egy kicsit jobb de nem tudok szabadulni az apatiatol. nemsokara jon az aggonia, tavzo lelkem lengeti az apolonok fityulajat, az Ur magahoz szolit, de en nem megyek :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Ráérsz még.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

Mit zabáltál már megint ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Megette a medvet :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Maci megdolott


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Tök jól festek!A medve + 1 zebra.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

:shock: Azt hittem, nem vetted észre a tornyot


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)




----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)




----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Hát nem semmik vagytok kedves Csöcsi és Forgószél, már össze is adtátok-szét is választottátok őket, ugy hogy nem is tudnak semmit.
> Nem egy faluban laktok? :lol:



Nem. Sajna nem egy faluban lakunk.
De lehet, hogy a mi rugónk is egyre jár... :lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Megette a medvet :shock:



Akkor végre lesz bundám télire! :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

az állatvédők majd jól megvernek, és lefröcskölik a medvebundádat, szerintem inkább add el.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Megint a biznic :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> az állatvédők majd jól megvernek, és lefröcskölik a medvebundádat, szerintem inkább add el.



Á!
Az állatvédők, most J Lo-ra vannak kiakadva.
És mivel JLo-segítségével előbb kerülnek reflektorfénybe, mint általam, én nyugodtan húzhatok maciszőrt


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 21)

na Maci keszulhetsz mert a lanyoknak a bundadra faj a foguk.


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> na Maci keszulhetsz mert a lanyoknak a bundadra faj a foguk.



Felölem nyugodtan, amig nem veszik az én Samumat is célba. :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

A Samuból legfeljebb egy kesztyű készülhetne.


És mi ezt nem akarhatjuk.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Samu<------


----------



## attiati (2009 November 3)

miért nem tudok csatolmányt letölteni?

megvan már a 20 hozzászólásom is, nem értem, azt írja nincs jogosultságom


----------



## Laca_55 (2009 November 7)

A második regisztrációs válaszlevél szerint 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva. Nem ezzel volt a gond?


----------

